
Snap CEO says in internal meeting he won't release diversity numbers - aspenmayer
https://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-evan-spiegel-employee-all-hands-meeting-diversity-report-2020-6
======
aspenmayer
Can’t shoot the messenger if they refuse to deliver the message? Seems like a
disdirect; if Snap had diversity numbers worth bragging about, they would
brag. That they don’t release them at all suggests that they are not good
numbers. They should not dodge the issue like they are doing. It makes it seem
like they don’t care to do better. If they won’t release their numbers, this
is just PR spin. Snap presents this like they’re withholding the info because
they don’t want minorities to see the low numbers and become discouraged.
Perhaps Snap should improve the perception of diversity in SV by _actually
hiring more diverse people_ instead of all of these parlor games.

Original title was too long. It was:

Snap CEO says in internal meeting he won't release diversity numbers because
it would reinforce the perception that Silicon Valley isn't diverse

For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://outline.com/4r23ht](https://outline.com/4r23ht)

~~~
wuwoo
what are the best numbers in tech?

------
legerdemain
Ironically, as part of our collective efforts to fight COVID-19, the federal
government has suspended EEO-1 employee diversity reporting requirements.[1]
Can't get the numbers from the government if companies aren't required to
report them in the first place!

[1] [https://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/employers-get-
eeo-1-report...](https://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/employers-get-
eeo-1-reporting-reprieve-17194/)

